# ITV Ascot coverage



## MyBoyChe (24 June 2017)

Anyone loving it as much as me?  Im amazed frankly, as I dont particularly follow flat racing and have turned off ATR before because Matt drove me insane.  I have watched every afternoon this week and have to admit, I think theyve pretty much nailed it.  The mix of regulars and guest presenters is, in the main, really well thought out, informative and entertaining, they seem to gel well together, Ed is great at pulling it all together and Ollie is just wonderful.  Even the aforementioned Mr Chapman seems to have settled down and actually comes across as a nice guy, knows his stuff and is entertaining and no longer annoying.  The little clip of him and Freddy Tylicki was lovely to see.  I am now officially a convert, I will keep my RUK account for the mid week jump racing but will switch to ITV for the big festivals.  Well done chaps


----------



## Leonor (24 June 2017)

Who started the tragic way of interviewing the jockeys on their horses ?  I WISH they would stop doing that.


----------



## tristar (25 June 2017)

i thought it was great, felt compelled to watch, was completely enthralled, from the queen in her lovely outfits and her grey horses to the setting and the race horses of course,  the buildings grandstand etc, the weather, what a stunning success,  did`nt get a lot done here, glued to the telly.

well done all concerned,it was some spectacle.


----------



## Clodagh (25 June 2017)

I can't cope with 5 whole days of flat, but I did think they did a really good job. I do have to watch it after work so fast forward through the fashion bits but on the whole - well done.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 June 2017)

i enjoyed all of the coverage by itv ,even the fashion ,which is surprising considering i only own 1 skirt which hasnt been worn for at least 5 years and i live in jodhs or jeans....i still cant warm to matt but like all of the others, even luke who i wasnt sure about to start with...


----------



## highlandponygirl (25 June 2017)

I really miss the BBC's coverage of RA. Balding & Carson were a great double act and provided a wealth of enthusiasm and knowledge about horses in general aswel as the racing side; I just don't feel that the ITV line up had that (or any natural, non-cringe enducing camaraderie). Imo it's an important aspect in drawing in and retaining new racing fans who might enjoy learning something a bit more in-depth about horses, the sport and ALL of the people involved; trainers, owners, breeders, handlers, work riders etc, I think a bit more of an insight from their perspectives is a good way to learn more and in a small way acknowledges the people from top to bottom who make racing happen, perhaps it would encourage or inspire new viewers to become involved in racing, like it did when I was a teenager watching for the first time. It also irked me just a wee bit, the lack of coverage of the prize givings to the winners, I know it's not the be all of the event but I feel it shows a lack of appreciation to all involved in the winning horse and the work to get there.

Oops that was a bit harsh...but there wasn't much I enjoyed about ITV RA coverage.


----------



## Rollin (27 June 2017)

highlandponygirl said:



			I really miss the BBC's coverage of RA. Balding & Carson were a great double act and provided a wealth of enthusiasm and knowledge about horses in general aswel as the racing side; I just don't feel that the ITV line up had that (or any natural, non-cringe enducing camaraderie). Imo it's an important aspect in drawing in and retaining new racing fans who might enjoy learning something a bit more in-depth about horses, the sport and ALL of the people involved; trainers, owners, breeders, handlers, work riders etc, I think a bit more of an insight from their perspectives is a good way to learn more and in a small way acknowledges the people from top to bottom who make racing happen, perhaps it would encourage or inspire new viewers to become involved in racing, like it did when I was a teenager watching for the first time. It also irked me just a wee bit, the lack of coverage of the prize givings to the winners, I know it's not the be all of the event but I feel it shows a lack of appreciation to all involved in the winning horse and the work to get there.

Oops that was a bit harsh...but there wasn't much I enjoyed about ITV RA coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Not harsh.  I agree, my O/H was so bored he did not watch the last day.  The advantage of ITV was we were able to put TV on Pause and get on with our chores, we then scrolled through the boring chat. Fashion coverage was a real disappointment


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2017)

Rollin said:



			Not harsh.  I agree, my O/H was so bored he did not watch the last day.  The advantage of ITV was we were able to put TV on Pause and get on with our chores, we then scrolled through the boring chat. Fashion coverage was a real disappointment
		
Click to expand...

I didn't bother with Saturday either, I had run out of steam. I can't bear Clare Balding though, so would choose Ed and his team over the BBC lot.


----------



## claracanter (28 June 2017)

I don't usually watch the Flat but turned it on thursday and then ended up watching Friday as well. Enjoyed seeing Brough Scott back on TV and Francesa Cumani is so knowledgeable. I thought what really stood out was everyone's love for the horses. Channel 4 has got all passionless.


----------



## Clodagh (28 June 2017)

claracanter said:



			I don't usually watch the Flat but turned it on thursday and then ended up watching Friday as well. Enjoyed seeing Brough Scott back on TV and Francesa Cumani is so knowledgeable. I thought what really stood out was everyone's love for the horses. Channel 4 has got all passionless.
		
Click to expand...

Now I wish they would put Brough Scott back in the cupboard they found him in. Francesca Cumani was wonderful though.


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 June 2017)

I only caught bits of the week as and when I remembered to press record on the sky box and I'm not a huge fan of flat racing, although generally I try and watch the 'big' days when I can.  So on the bits I saw, I enjoyed.  I always think Ascot is more than just about racing and in order to engage the wider public I think the fashion slots were good, using familiar faces to day time viewers helped too.  And of course any of the additional features on trainers, jockeys, horses etc is good isn't it.   I like Ed C, Luke H, Jason W & Matt C a lot, they are knowledgeable and fun without being preachy.   Oli Bell is just delightful, charming and easy going - loved his reaction to Big Orange's win and getting to meet the Queen.  And Francesca Cumani has been a great addition.  She is always beautifully dressed and very well researched.  Commentary from Richard H is always great, although I do miss his side kick Simon Holt.
I'm afraid the jury is out for me on whether AP McCoy is of any real use.  Great jockey.  Great presenter ?  Um. No.   And I'm afraid Hayley Turner is the same.  She doesn't bring anything to the party for me.  All to vague and airy fairy.

So yes, I think they did a great job with Ascot and are really settling down to their task now.


----------



## MyBoyChe (29 June 2017)

I cant make up my mind about Brough, I used to like him on the old ITV7 but both he and I were much younger then.  Im undecided as to whether he is being under used and could be of much greater use, or whether he's just become a bit of an old duffer.   To me, he seemed a bit of an odd one out, not quite getting the humour sometimes.  AP is definitely no presenter and Im not sure about Hayley, sometimes I enjoy her input, other times I find her annoying.  Maybe, like Matt C she will settle down and get better.


----------

